# money order



## fatman (Jan 31, 2007)

i sent off for some ak47 from the doc n he got my beans here fine.i placed a second order but used a uspmo.its been 20 days n have not got any word from the doc.i was wondering is the uspmo a no no.1st time grower n am really excited.
     i can handle any thing except temptation.lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2007)

*I would send them an email asking about the order. That would be your best bet at this point.  *


----------

